# auger height.



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

any one know how high the augers are suppose to be off the ground?


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

My Yamaha owners manual says to set the auger at 5mm for a paved driveway and more on gravel.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think he probably meant "how high should the bottom of the bucket be off the ground?"..not the augers..minor point, but it helps to have our syntax straight.

I have the bottom of the bucket about 1mm off the ground..the bucket is as close as I can get it, without actually touching..(smooth paved driveway)..
The skids actually hold all the weight, as they should, te bucket is technically not touching the ground, but the bucket is so close that it gives a pretty close shave..

There is no "official" height..depends on your driveway or sidewalk surface..If you have a paved, but rough, surface, it will need to be higher..For a gravel driveway, people set the bucket several inches high! to avoid sucking in gravel..

So the answer to "how high?" is "as close as you can, depending on outside variables."

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's what the manual for my P-24 has to say on the topic:
SKID SHOES
(Figure 27)
IMPORTANT: Skid shoes should be adjusted as conditions require. Allow 1/8" (3 mm) between scraper blade and hard smooth surfaces. Allow 7/8" (22 mm) between scraper blade and uneven or gravel surfaces.
1. Position unit on a hard, flat, smooth, level surface.
2. Adjust skid shoes by inserting a spacer of desired thickness under center of scraper blade, loosen skid shoe hardware.
3. Slide skid shoe to flat surface.
NOTICE: Be sure to keep housing level by adjusting skid shoes equally.

Larry


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember setting my old MTD and Gilson with paint stir sticks.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Bucket Hight (Gap)*

Higher the bucket, the more snow you will be leaving on the driveway. A thin layer of snow on the ground, that is. For my asphalt driveway, I want to be able to see blacktop, not the thin layer of snow when using a snow blower.

Even the bucket has replaceable strip on the bottom so even if the back bottom of bucket wears out, you can always replace the piece.

Mine is set to about 1 to 2 mm from the ground and this is adjusted by shoe height.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I remember setting my old MTD and Gilson with paint stir sticks.


 i set the craftsman with the flat end of a door hinge


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I remember setting my old MTD and Gilson with paint stir sticks.


Yep, set my Ariens 24" Deluxe the same way. Not a problem.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Height adjustment*



micah68kj said:


> I remember setting my old MTD and Gilson with paint stir sticks.


For concrete and blacktop - ditto.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> For concrete and blacktop - ditto.


i have blacktop and i wouldn't say its nice and flat but my toro has a auto adjusting scraper bar so it dose not matter how high it goes but i don't want the augers to scrape the blacktop so yeah thanks for the tips guys and ill try out that paint stick idea.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

This made me look, I thought the OP saw the same thing I did. 

This weekend I checked out some snow blowers and one thing that REALLY stood out was looking at a new Cub Cadet the bottom of its auger was 1 1/2" - 2" off the ground while the Ariens and Toro were less than 1/2". I was asking people what's their opinion on an auger that high up? Some stated it's because the skids were too high, but I pointed out the back of the of the bucket of the cub is resting on the floor (and there wasn't a blade)... it's as low as it can go. 

I think the OP meant the scraper bar but this made me look I was thinking maybe they had a cub cadet and noticed the auger is unusually high off the floor (I also noticed the cheaper Craftsman blowers are rebranded cub cadets with the same high auger and engine controls placed right behind the left handle while the higher end Craftsman appeared to be Toro).


----------

